

Ask HN: What is the the most user friendly payment option? - trusko

Hi,<p>I am working on Django-based application and need to implements payments. One time payments, no recurring payments.<p>Since the service that I will be offering is very simple and fee is low ($2 or less) I am looking for something very simple where user doesn't have to go through 7 page setup.<p>I know there is tons of articles about different options. What I am looking for is make it really easy for user to pay, regardless of complexity on my side.<p>I am considering PayPal for now. Any suggestions?<p>Thanks,
======
arkitaip
I'm always happy to use Pay Pal. At checkout I can just sign in to my Pay Pal
account, click one or two ok buttons and that's it. No entering of addresses
or credit card details, no creating another user account, etc.

~~~
anigbrowl
Seconded, also Google checkout. Credit card is OK too, but for small
transactions I'm suspicious and if I've never heard of your website before
then naturally I worry about the possibility of a scam. It's not the loss of
money, but the potential loss of my private billing information.

------
kareemamin
PayPal is very simpel to use. Another suggestion is Stripe (I have no
affiliation with them but our team just got an invite to try out their product
and it is great), ask for an invite, their solution is very simple to use both
for you and for the users - <https://stripe.com/>

~~~
trusko
Thanks, I will ask for an invite.

